# Kirby 30



## snowbirdi (Jul 13, 2000)

Hi, I am in desperate need of a strut for a 1980 or so Kirby 30. Strut was taken off to be repaired and lost by shop....so now the owners are calling and have sold the boat..thanks


----------



## francist (May 28, 2007)

Re your replacement strut, most replacement struts today (including the one on my Kirby 30 hull #8) are fabricated as a stainless weldment where the original was a bronze casting. There are one or two on the internet who make them. usually welding a piece of pipe (into which the cutlass bearing is driven) onto a solid SS riser. The riser is suitably ground teardrop beforehand. Good luck........ Francis Tibbetts


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

This post is over 6 years old, I'm sure he found it by now.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Any reason you're raising dead threads??? This is the second of Kirby 30 thread that you've revived from the dead...


francist said:


> Re your replacement strut, most replacement struts today (including the one on my Kirby 30 hull #8) are fabricated as a stainless weldment where the original was a bronze casting. There are one or two on the internet who make them. usually welding a piece of pipe (into which the cutlass bearing is driven) onto a solid SS riser. The riser is suitably ground teardrop beforehand. Good luck........ Francis Tibbetts


----------

